#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  J&H Licht en Geluid breidt uit met LumenRadio (nieuws)

## admin

De opkomst van draadloze DMX overdracht is niet meer te keren. Daarbij nemen gebruikerswensen toe om remote armaturen te kunnen adresseren en controleren. J&H Licht en Geluid heeft hiervoor een zeer betrouwbare partner gevonden, namelijk LumenRadio. J&H Licht en Geluid zal binnenkort alle producten van LumenRadio, als dealer, opnemen in haar assortiment.

Het Zweedse LumenRadio is gespecialiseerd in het draadloos zenden en ontvangen van DMX in combinatie met RDM. Deze producten staan bekend om hun grote betrouwbaarheid, flexibiliteit en bedienmogelijkheden. 

Lumen Radio is de toekomst wat betreft draadloze DMX en RDM (Remote Device Management) signaaldistributie. >> lees meer

----------

